# radostí zastříhal ušima



## Kalžběta

Dobrý den,

"Bez velkých očekávání jsem otevřel vypůjčenou knihu a radostí zastříhal ušima."

I picked up the borrowed book and ["pricked up my ears in joy" or something like that - an idiom that doesn't make sense in English]. 

What would be a good equivalent expression? Máte nějaké nápady?


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Hi Kalžběta, more context would be helpful. What comes next? What causes the person to zastříhat ušima? As we are talking about a book, presumably it's something that the reader sees (illustrations, page layout, other visual content) or reads (words). The problem is that in English, we don't do anything with our ears in reaction to a feeling of joy or happiness caused by *seeing* something. We only "prick up our ears" when we are trying or expecting to *hear* something, or in reaction to something we hear.

I defer to the opinion of the natives, but in examples I have seen, _zastříhat ušima_ doesn't *necessarily* have the same strictly auditory association in Czech. It can simply mean "go on the alert", "sit up and take notice", or - more loosely - "wise up", "wake up and smell the coffee", "read the writing on the wall", "read the smoke signals", e.g:

_Čeští designéři by měli zastříhat ušima - do módy se vrací kubismus!_ (source: m-journal.cz) - no listening or hearing involved here.

_Před týdnem jsme se smáli, jak máme dobře rozehranou sezonu, během pár dní se všechno proměnilo. Prohrát třikrát po sobě není hrůza, například Slavia prohrála čtyřikrát za sebou. Takže zatím to nevidíme jako tragédii. Ale je potřeba zastříhat ušima. Kluci si musí uvědomit, že každá ztráta se těžko dohání. _(source: hokej.idnes.cz) Again, no listening involved.

In your sentence, you might have to resort to something like "my heart leapt with joy" or "my heart skipped a beat", or "I felt a sense of joy and fascination", or "I felt a tingle of joy", or render  the "joy" or "happiness" in the next phrase. Hence the importance of not quoting a single sentence out of context. In fact I'm not sure if "radostí zastříhat ušima" works very well in Czech, but again, I defer to the natives on that.


----------



## Kalžběta

Kulanův rodopisný blog: Šnajberkovi: rodopisná anabáze díl III.

V květnu letošního roku jsem si tento první ročník Reformačního sborníku objednal do Klementina, protože nikde v antikvariátu nebyl k sehnání a popravdě si ani nejsem jistý, zda bych si ho po předchozím fiasku objednával. Bez velkých očekávání jsem otevřel vypůjčenou knihu a radostí zastříhal ušima. Autor na více jak 110 stranách informuje o zprávě farností a vikariátů pražského arcibiskupství z roku 1762 o osobách odsouzených nebo podezřelých z kacířství za zhruba posledních 20 let. Na straně 126 bylo přesně to, co jsem hledal.

_
Roku 1756 byli z kacířství odsouzení: Josef Skrčený, ovčák, s ženou Magdalenou, Frant. Šnajberk, ovčák, a jeho otec Jiří Šnajberk, ovčák na panství v Konopišti, a Anna, žena Jana Šnajberka , ovčáka na témž panství, po druhé provinilá, vesměs pro ukrývání kacířských knih. Byli vesměs absolvováni._



In May this year I ordered the first year of [reformation proceedings... How did we say this before]  in the National Library in the Klementinum, because it was nowhere to be found in any used bookstore, and honestly I’m not even sure if I would have ordered it after that previous fiasco. Keeping my expectations low, I opened the borrowed book and *[my heart skipped a beat.] *
The author compiled more than 110 pages of reports of parishes and vicariates belonging to the Prague archbishopric of 1762 about people convicted or suspected of heresy for a range of about 20 years. On page 126 I found exactly what I was looking for.

_
In 1756, convicted of heresy: Josef Skrčený, shepherd, with his wife Magdalena, Frant. Šnajberk, shepherd, and his father Jiří Šnajberk, shepherd on the estate of Konopište, and Anna, wife of Jan Šnajberk, shepherd on the same estate, the latter guilty for second time. Mainly they were guilty of harboring heretical books._


----------



## bibax

The expression "stříhati ušima" is primarily used in connection with the horses as they communicate with their ears (see the article in Daily Mail). It may be that they can express joy or happiness with stříhání/swivelling their ears, I don't know.

_Stříhání ušima_ is also an abnormal ability of some people to move their ears independently. However they do not express their emotions, it is merely a circus trick.

Normally it is not used in connection with persons, only and rarely metaphorically: Radostí (za)stříhal ušima (= viditelně se (za)radoval) - the particular emotion would have to be expressed explicitely, otherwise it means: zastříhal ušima = zpozorněl (pozorný = attentive, watchful) like in the EM's examples.

In connection with persons we commonly use the expression "nastražit uši" _to cock one's ear_, but it has nothing in common with joy, happiness, e.g. Když jsem zaslechl své jméno, nastražil jsem uši.

Radostí jsem zastříhal ušima. = _rarely, expressively_ Zaradoval jsem se. Zajásal jsem.

In English perhaps: I rejoiced at it. I whooped with delight/joy at it.


----------

